# strange squealing sound and head bobbing



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Is this mating behavior...the squealing sounds like crying ..very strange...different noises when tail is up and he body stiffens and shakes.

Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like possible female mating behavior but we really need more information and a picture would be helpful.

If this is a newly weaned baby then it sounds like food-begging behavior.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Here's Tweety doing her thing. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxQIfLGd5Jw
From what you say it does sound like it maybe female mating behavior.
Males generally do Heart Wings and Beak Banging.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

hmmm...well that looks like some of her behavior but the head bobbing a squeeling are more aggressive. I will see if I can record them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Not all tiel hens make the same sound. When mine get romantic they make a cry that's sort of like the "baby begging for food" sound.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

That sounds like what she may be doing. She bobs her head and cries at the other tiel (also female), when she gets no reaction she lunges at her. Looks like she's begging her for affection or something, its definitely different than when she's rigid and shaking, tweeting, head slightly lowered, tail up.


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought this was going to be about what one of my tiels sometimes does. He stands really erect with the crest fully up and SQUEEEEALS and then will duck and run up and down the perch bobbing his head as if he's looking out for something, like he doesn't know which way to go. He looks like he's panicing, but I can never find what he's panicing about, and the other tiel is just sat ehere calmly.


----------

